

Measure Human Reaction Time - lmg643
http://www.humanbenchmark.com/tests/reactiontime

======
tobylane
I use this[1] from the BBC where I often get in the middle stripe (0.2833).
But on this page I get 310-330ms.

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/sleep/sheep/reaction_...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/sleep/sheep/reaction_version5.swf)

~~~
pdkl95
I just tried the game at that link and I got 0.164ms _exactly_ three times in
a row. This suggests that something is quantizing the input, but I'm not sure
if it is flash, firefox, or something else.

